# Vibr8gKiwi 2011



## Vibr8gKiwi (Nov 3, 2011)

Video of some of Vibr8gKiwi's Halloween setup for 2011. This is the trick-or-treater POV as they approach our door.

I prefer my haunt DARK with lighting done directly on specific props using LED spots. That looks good in person, but is bad for video so the graveyard didn't even show up. I put in a few stills of the graveyard at the start of the video.

Halloween 2011 on Vimeo

- The front door is lit with a focused LED spotlight shot through twigs to look creepy/interesting. It's brighter and freakier than appears on the video.
- The spider is on a simple rope/pulley that is pneumatically driven. It hangs above the door but is hidden from view by a large black curtain until you're right at the door. 
- After the spider effect the front doors swing open (apparently) on their own revealing the interior display.
- The display in the house is difficult to see in the video but the main props are a witch's hat on a chair, a broom, a head, and a cauldron. The skull flies out the cauldron right up to the person at the door (if they haven't run away).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I love the spider.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, that's a great set-up you have there!

If you think the video doesn't show the props off at their best, I would suggest a day time or dusk walk through so you can see a little better.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Cool spider and the attack skull is very effective.


----------



## Vibr8gKiwi (Nov 3, 2011)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Wow, that's a great set-up you have there!
> 
> If you think the video doesn't show the props off at their best, I would suggest a day time or dusk walk through so you can see a little better.


Thanks, it gets screams at each effect and many people running off the porch. It's too scary for little kids so we don't trigger the spider or skull for little ones.

Next year I'll have to take a walk-thru video at dusk. This is only my 2nd year so I'm learning.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Zow-wee! That spider rocks!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, after seeing that spider in action, I wonder if anyone made it to the cool flying skull part I hope the pathway from the door back to the street was clear, because you must have had several ToTs running for their lives


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I love the flying skull!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

The flying skull is amazing - completely hidden, then whoosh! it's practically in your face before you've had time to register what's happening.

Excellent job with the LED spotlight on the door.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Holy cow, I bet kids were stumbling all over each other to run away! Awesome.


----------



## Vibr8gKiwi (Nov 3, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, after seeing that spider in action, I wonder if anyone made it to the cool flying skull part I hope the pathway from the door back to the street was clear, because you must have had several ToTs running for their lives


We didn't trigger the spider or skull with kids younger than 10 or so (unless they asked) and the path was clear with the steps lit with LED candles. However there was still one incident. The spider is rather intimidating at nearly 8 feet across and one teen girl with a good sized dog somehow fell trying to run away with the dog and skinned herself up a bit  
Lesson learned was don't trigger the scary stuff even with older kids when there are pets.

Mostly we got "flight" responses but the skull got one "fight" response. There was an older boyfriend in a group of screaming teen girls who actually stepped into the house to punch out the skull. When I appeared with the candy bowl he calmed down saying "dude, that even scared ME!" Lol.


----------

